# Reptile Photography



## Poggle (Mar 28, 2012)

I have seen some beautiful photo's on here recently. I am getting into photography more and more and would love some tips of some one is willing to give them to me. Also if people could post osme more great pics of their snakes that would be great!

First one is a RBB and second a pain in the bum gecko


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 28, 2012)

The gecko picture is beautiful. 

I've had my camera for almost a year but dont get it out enough. And I just play it by ear always ending up getting more dud pictures than good ones. Here are a few though. 

A few taken with camera phones:



























And some taken with my DSLR:


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 28, 2012)

some herps


----------



## Lizzy90 (Mar 28, 2012)

wow, some of those photos are stunning. Wish I had a camera that could take photos like that.


----------



## Shotta (Mar 28, 2012)

holy [email protected]
those photos are amazing!!
beautiful Love the blue tongue, red belly.. infact they are all awesome!!


----------



## Renenet (Mar 28, 2012)

You can really tell the difference between the camera phone and the DSLR, can't you!


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 28, 2012)

a few of my womas that i took with my canon EOS 50D that i have no idea what im doing with at all so any and all tips are more than welcome aswell


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

These are from my facebook, as I got a new laptop and don't have any photo's on this one....

Scarlet





Scarlet





Scarlet





When I first got Scarlet... 





Sheeba (R.I.P Mrs Kiss)


----------



## timmy82 (Mar 28, 2012)

i have put these up before but here you go and tomorrow i am getting another macro lens its the mp-e65mm canon lens so i will have some more pics to comes


----------



## Poggle (Mar 28, 2012)

NICE NICE AND NICE!!!! i am looking to buy new camera and lenses... any recommendations on brands etc?


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine is a Nikon D7000. I love it. My partner has a Pentax K5.


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 28, 2012)

I need to brush up on my reptile photography skills.my Angel the m/d isn't the best at posing long enough


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 28, 2012)

mmmmmm here are my best shots so far,
not too special ......





White's Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



White's Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



baby Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



baby Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Lesueur's Tree Frog (Litoria lesueuri) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Baby Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Lowland Copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------



## Fang101 (Mar 28, 2012)

Some of my pics.... 




Litoria latopalmata by Fang101, on Flickr




Brachyurophis australis by Fang101, on Flickr




Egernia Stokesii by Fang101, on Flickr




Oedura - marmorata by Fang101, on Flickr




Amphibolurus burnsi by Fang101, on Flickr




Strophurus Sp. by Fang101, on Flickr




Strophurus Sp. by Fang101, on Flickr




Suta suta by Fang101, on Flickr




Varanus panoptes  by Fang101, on Flickr




Female bredli(classic) by Fang101, on Flickr




Male Aspidites Ramsayi by Fang101, on Flickr


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 28, 2012)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 28, 2012)

having fun with my camera....still gots a long way to go to understand it all, and a long way to go to afford a decent lens for it......just a canon eos 550d with the standard lense

one of my hatchy beardies busting out of a shed





4month old beardy i hatched





gtp


----------



## Poggle (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks to all who have contributed so far...


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's a couple of snaps


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 28, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> mmmmmm here are my best shots so far,
> not too special ......
> 
> 
> ...


They aren't that special are they


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 29, 2012)

Various:


----------



## blakehose (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't take a good photo but this is my favourite animal!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Mar 29, 2012)

Here are few recent herping shots  Red-bellied black snake face to face, Eastern Tiger snake, Boyd's Forest dragon and a juvenile Gippsland water dragon.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 29, 2012)

PythonOwner25 said:


> Here are few recent herping shots  Red-bellied black snake face to face, Eastern Tiger snake, Boyd's Forest dragon and a juvenile Gippsland water dragon.



Red bellies are just so beautiful.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 29, 2012)

Well different people do it different ways, I'm sure you've seen enough of my photography. I have been photographing reptiles in the wild for a couple of years now for both science and for fun and over that time the amount I've learnt about this amazing art is enormous, experience and being out there taking pictures with other people is absolutely the best method of learning. 

I say my style comes from my understanding of the animals in nature. That is I try and capture them as naturally as possible, and in this way there are lots of pictures out there other people toat as amazing I just don't like because to me they don't look natural. (Of course I'm more applying this to wild animals). That's just how much personal style influences not only your own pictures but your perceptions of others. 

So from my experience there's not much advice I can really give other than to find yourself a personal style you really enjoy (preferably one I like too  ) and that experience is the best teacher. I will however give some brief advice about gear and technique.
Gear: You can take pictures on anything from your Iphone to a professional DSLR, it doesn't matter brilliance in a picture isn't all about how many pixels it has. If you're looking to take nice photos that you can print and display in your room or house I'd recommend at least a high level point and shoot (Olympus XZ-1 just being an example). But you're probably better off using a low level DSLR, Nikon are easier to use, Canon are slightly higher quality, it really doesn't matter what you choose unless you want to get serious, watch out for Olympus they make some amazing lenses they have a serious chance to rock the market in future. It's important that you actually learn how to utilize the setting on these camera ESPECIALLY THE POINT AND SHOOT, there are so many functions, buttons and settings it can get confusing but read the damn manual and know how to do what you want, use manual, * learn how to manually set the flash, *etc. There's no reason you shouldn't be able to take great pictures with lower level gear if you use it properly (it all comes back to experience). 
Once you've decided on a Camera and lens, (plenty of threads on advice for lenses) the next big thing is the flash. Never ever underestimate the power of a good flash to make a picture. Flashes can wipe out shadows, light up the background, bring out colours of an animal (I find these colours are usually fairly near true but I've seen green snakes turned blue by flash before). A flash setup can be useful both day and night. Again different people use different things that work for them and you'll need experience to figure out what works best but even the cheapest range of flashes or the onboard flash can improve your pictures if you use them right. 

Technique: Get low with the animal, next to the animal, slightly below the animal, just try not to be looking down on the animal if you don't have to be. Especially for shots that you want to look more dramatic or impressive.


----------



## Defective (Mar 29, 2012)

heres some of my beardie that a good friend took for me.











these are ones i've taken


----------



## Poggle (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks so much geckodude  i appreciate your advice.... i was trying the down low thing with the rbb and gecko, i need more herps to photo now... i was looking to upgrade my camera to one with a manual lense, so i can set focus myself.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 29, 2012)

Is anyone in your area running workshops? I do them here 3 times a year.


----------



## Poggle (Mar 29, 2012)

unfortunatly not that i am aware of... i would love to get into a course to do this though, give me more of an undertanding about it all... You could always come down for a trip michael


----------



## Scribble_pants (Mar 29, 2012)

akarsha said:


> The gecko picture is beautiful.
> 
> I've had my camera for almost a year but dont get it out enough. And I just play it by ear always ending up getting more dud pictures than good ones. Here are a few though.
> 
> ...



The roughie pics are lovely, great cam and photography skills!


----------



## markannab (Mar 29, 2012)

This is not my snake, but one I relocated from someones garage recently.



My nephews diamond realigning her jaw.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 29, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Get low with the animal, next to the animal, slightly below the animal, just try not to be looking down on the animal if you don't have to be. Especially for shots that you want to look more dramatic or impressive.



great advice!

And remember lighting is everything...... photograph the animals in nice natural light if possible(early morning, late afternoon or cloudy day). You will also need to invest in some flashes if you get serious.


----------



## Poggle (Mar 29, 2012)

i need to sell some snakes to pay for this lol


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 29, 2012)

*here is one of my jungle that i took thismorning see the number 5 on its head,took this with my phone so sorry for bad quality*​


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 29, 2012)

JUNGLE-JAK said:


> *here is one of my jungle that i took thismorning see the number 5 on its head,took this with my phone so sorry for bad quality*​



Is his name Five? That's really cool!


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 29, 2012)

oh and i like the look of all the photos people, has any one seen the beautiful high red collets snake in S&T current issue

yeah it is how did you know.....are you a psycho or psydkick


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## lgotje (Mar 29, 2012)

Great thread guys


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 29, 2012)

Love the fly taking on the bredli for the rat ranga!


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 30, 2012)

my two favourites


----------



## Poggle (Mar 30, 2012)

gr8 pics guys


----------



## AsherNicholls (Mar 30, 2012)

Asher Nicholls Professional Photography | Wix.com


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 30, 2012)

Ahh! Flash player! Damn!

Flynn's First outing... Which I'll try to post again.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 30, 2012)

Few more...


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 30, 2012)

Here we go again:



















































Hope they work this time!


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 30, 2012)

Some recent herping pics, from top to bottom: Eastern Bearded Dragon (_Pogona barbata_), Tommy Roundhead (_Diporiphora australis_), Green Tree Frog (_Litoria caerulea_), Dwarf Tree Frog (_Litoria fallax_), Tyler's Tree Frog (_Litoria tyleri_​)


----------



## fantapants (Mar 30, 2012)

Great pics fellow herpers, new too site and my first post so hope it goes ok.... took this photo of Eastern brownsnake I caught in a spa on a callout, took plenty of patience to get the pose i liked... cheers SFView attachment 244993


----------



## Poggle (Mar 30, 2012)

View attachment 244994


just for fun


----------



## timmy82 (Mar 30, 2012)

here is a couple of close up i took of the eye and a scales thou the subject was being a pain in the back side because i the camera on a 10sec delay the prick you keep closing his eye lol when the shutter would open 
but any way enjoy and feel free to comment because i have only had the new lens for 24 hours and still working it out lol


----------



## melcoggio (Mar 31, 2012)

Reptiles are mostly belonging to my boyfriend: Animals - a set on Flickr


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 31, 2012)

once I get back to Adelaide I will take some photos of my reps with my new Sony nex 5n. Looking forward to it!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 31, 2012)

Absolutely awsome pics you guys :shock:

Even you guys that reckon youre no good at it?? pfft they're all awsome 

10 outa 10


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 31, 2012)

couple more, just playin aroundView attachment 245030
View attachment 245031
View attachment 245032


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 31, 2012)

Let's keep this thread going..


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Renenet (Mar 31, 2012)

Some nice photos, people.

Can someone please tell me what's a good macro lens for a Nikon D80, preferably one I can get second-hand? 

Thanks,
R


----------



## bulldogwoma (Mar 31, 2012)

*choker*

my favourite pic ! I got my grandson to hold my darwin while i cleaned his cage. I heard a soft voice behind me saying pop ,pop ! I turned around to this.............


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 31, 2012)

markannab said:


> This is not my snake, but one I relocated from someones garage recently.
> View attachment 244865
> 
> 
> ...


that first one make me wish there was a jaw drop smiley.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2012)

lol nothing compared to all the others posted but worth a look lol great work people!


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 1, 2012)

some quick pics with the new camera.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 1, 2012)

GTF lives on my back verandah amongst my plants and comes out every night to raid the woodie bin...I leave the lid off for him


----------



## Renenet (Apr 1, 2012)

Wild~Touch said:


> GTF lives on my back verandah amongst my plants and comes out every night to raid the woodie bin...I leave the lid off for him



He reminds me of Dr Evil with his digit held up like that! Planning another nefarious raid on your woodie bin, no doubt.


----------



## CHONDROS (Apr 1, 2012)

.


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 1, 2012)

Some of my favourites:


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Renenet (Apr 1, 2012)

Sara, I never get tired of that first photo you posted. It's a great shot. The others are fantastic too. What kind of camera and lens were you using for them? 

Thanks,
R


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks  for the first shot I was using a canon 500D paired with a Canon 50mm, most of the other shots were taken with a Canon 100mm macro.


----------



## Poggle (Apr 5, 2012)

sara_sabian said:


> thanks  for the first shot i was using a canon 500d paired with a canon 50mm, most of the other shots were taken with a canon 100mm macro.





must have>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 5, 2012)

one i took yesterday while herping...




Eastern Blue Tongue (Tiliqua scincoides) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------



## onthillside (Apr 5, 2012)

Sara, They are awesome photos!!!!!!! Love them!!!
T


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 5, 2012)

Sara sabian: im in love with your shots! Any chance of getting the white bg one in 1280 x 960 ???


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Apr 5, 2012)

Great photos everyone.

I thought this would be a good time to remind everyone about our SHARP 2012 competition in Scales & Tails Australia at the moment. Great prize for the winner..... Custom designed and built enclosure from Reptile One to the value of $2000. 

Cheers
Joy


----------



## saratoga (Apr 5, 2012)

Joy from S & T said:


> Great photos everyone.
> 
> I thought this would be a good time to remind everyone about our SHARP 2012 competition in Scales & Tails Australia at the moment. Great prize for the winner..... Custom designed and built enclosure from Reptile One to the value of $2000.
> 
> ...



??? It says on the website that the competition closed in November 2011 and the results would be published in January.


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Apr 5, 2012)

saratoga said:


> ??? It says on the website that the competition closed in November 2011 and the results would be published in January.



Sorry Sara...... our website doesn't have this year's comp on it yet. We're in the process of building a new website which we're launching in the next week or so. 
That was last year's competition on our website, which was won by Andrew Chant. The 2012 comp is advertised in every issue of Scales & Tails. 
Please send me an email if you need any more info before the new website is up.
cheers
Joy


----------



## saratoga (Apr 5, 2012)

Joy from S & T said:


> . our website doesn't have this year's comp on it yet. We're in the process of building a new website which we're launching in the next week or so.
> That was last year's competition on our website, which was won by Andrew Chant. The 2012 comp is advertised in every issue of Scales & Tails.
> Joy



thanks for clearing that up, I'll keep an eye out for it.

Some terrific photos being showcased on this thread, your judges will have their work cut out shortlisting them!


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys  I really like that shot of the bluey richoman.


Tit4n said:


> Sara sabian: im in love with your shots! Any chance of getting the white bg one in 1280 x 960 ???


Pm Sent.


----------



## Poggle (Apr 6, 2012)

a few more


----------



## eipper (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome to Flickr!

I also run Herp photography workshops in seq


----------



## Poggle (Apr 6, 2012)

eipper said:


> Welcome to Flickr!
> 
> I also run Herp photography workshops in seq


where exaclty?? and you can help recommend a good set up ??


----------



## eipper (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi poggle,

I run them in Brisbane, however I can run them further north if I have a group of 4 or more. I can advise on a setup but really this depends on what you want to achieve. Eg do you want to publish in print, are they for books etc

Cheers
scott


----------



## gozz (Apr 7, 2012)

Scott when is your next course..? wouldn't mind learning how
to work my cannon properly....


----------



## Catgrem (Apr 7, 2012)

Some absolutely beautiful photography going on in this thread..... Makes me want to get my canon out and get snap happy with my 3 current babies....

Hopefully I'll upload some more before the end of the Easter break!

Here are 2 photos I took of Sprocket our Stimson the day we brought him home....


----------



## TrpnBils (Apr 7, 2012)

A few of our guys --


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Apr 7, 2012)

My Pink-Tongue. View attachment 246261


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 7, 2012)

TrpnBils said:


> A few of our guys --


total tease


----------



## Catgrem (Apr 7, 2012)

TrpnBils said:


> A few of our guys --



That snake is incredible, what type of snake is that?


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 7, 2012)

rainbow tree boa i believe (exotic)


----------



## Catgrem (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks, the colors and markings are amazing!


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 8, 2012)

.....


----------



## melcoggio (Apr 9, 2012)

TrpnBils said:


> A few of our guys --



OMG what type of snake is that fist picture of?


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 9, 2012)

melcoggio said:


> OMG what type of snake is that fist picture of?


rainbow tree boa i believe (exotic)


----------



## Fang101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Tiliqua scincoides by Fang101, on Flickr




Tiliqua scincoides by Fang101, on Flickr




IMG_6202 by Fang101, on Flickr




Tiliqua scincoides by Fang101, on Flickr




Gehyra variegata by Fang101, on Flickr




Aspidites melanocephalus by Fang101, on Flickr


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 9, 2012)

Catgrem said:


> That snake is incredible, what type of snake is that?


Brazilian rainbow boa.


----------



## TrpnBils (Apr 9, 2012)

Catgrem said:


> That snake is incredible, what type of snake is that?



Brazilian Rainbow Boa - they go through the process of metachrosis where their base colors change depending on the time of day. That nice silvery color you see on his sides back by the tail are only there at night on this particular one, so I have to time the pictures to get the look I want. Normally they're pretty docile I guess, but both of ours are nuts and they're the only snakes we have that I regularly handle with a hook (including all of our green tree and Macklot's pythons). Case in point: The reason his mouth is open there is because he had just bitten my hand


----------



## Catgrem (Apr 9, 2012)

TrpnBils said:


> Brazilian Rainbow Boa - they go through the process of metachrosis where their base colors change depending on the time of day. That nice silvery color you see on his sides back by the tail are only there at night on this particular one, so I have to time the pictures to get the look I want. Normally they're pretty docile I guess, but both of ours are nuts and they're the only snakes we have that I regularly handle with a hook (including all of our green tree and Macklot's pythons). Case in point: The reason his mouth is open there is because he had just bitten my hand



He certainly is a beautiful snake, and your photography is amazing... Although my snake is a little 'boring' in colors compared to your collection, I hope to one day get some great shots of them as you have of yours! Well done


----------



## melcoggio (Apr 16, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## jallen89 (Apr 18, 2012)

i want amazing pictures like this of my BHP. is there anyone located near Melton (western suburbs) that takes professional pics? I'm very interested in getting pics of my BHP


----------



## ThePup (Apr 18, 2012)

Lizzy90 said:


> wow, some of those photos are stunning. Wish I had a camera that could take photos like that.



Don't be put off Lizzy, practice as much as you can with what you have. As a hobbiest photographer, I hate hearing "wow that camera takes great photos" - it's like me saying "Wow, that oven cooks a great roast". The PHOTOGRAPHER takes the photo - It's about light and composition as much as the hardware you use. Practice lighting and composition as much as you can, with WHATEVER you can, THAT'S what will make a fantastic photo.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## SamNabz (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice Jase


----------



## jamesjr (Apr 22, 2012)

..


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Apr 22, 2012)

View attachment 248835
View attachment 248836
View attachment 248837
View attachment 248838
View attachment 248839


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Kam333 (Apr 23, 2012)

A few of my fav's of my snakes taken by me


----------



## Poggle (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Poggle (May 14, 2012)

View attachment 252031
View attachment 252032

I know there are a couple of bugs but hey they looked good a the time.


----------



## timmy82 (May 18, 2012)

here a few pics from todays shoot i did for a mate
enjoy


----------



## Cotter (May 18, 2012)

Hey timmy, wicked photo of the gecko, keep up the good work

Cheers leigh


----------



## Tassie97 (May 18, 2012)

lil bit of phone photography


----------



## timmy82 (May 20, 2012)

a few more to keep this thread alive


----------



## brown.snake (May 20, 2012)

here's a few of mine


----------



## Poggle (May 20, 2012)

great pictures to the previous few


----------



## matt_and_prue (May 20, 2012)

These photos are absoloutely amazing :shock:


----------



## maddog-1979 (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Tassie97 (May 26, 2012)




----------



## maddog-1979 (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Lovemyreptiles (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 26, 2012)

Poggle said:


> I have seen some beautiful photo's on here recently. I am getting into photography more and more and would love some tips of some one is willing to give them to me. Also if people could post osme more great pics of their snakes that would be great!
> 
> First one is a RBB and second a pain in the bum gecko
> 
> ...


nice photos poggle


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## RELLIK81 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Revell13 (May 27, 2012)

only cute one i have is of my little baby water dragon


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2012)

A few shots from Saturday's macro-photography workshop. We had a great variety of animals there including GTP, Northern barred frog, _N. emyae_, Muller's stag beetle and lots of other insects, spiders and museum specimens. A great day.


----------



## Poggle (May 28, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> A few shots from Saturday's macro-photography workshop. We had a great variety of animals there including GTP, Northern barred frog, _N. emyae_, Muller's stag beetle and lots of other insects, spiders and museum specimens. A great day.



Looks like a good turnout mate... good work


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2012)

The turnout was limited to 12 people, otherwise we would break our legs over all the tripods. LOL


----------



## Red-Ink (May 28, 2012)

Great job on controlling the highlights on the stag beetle Mr Cermak... 

Great pics all around.


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Great job on controlling the highlights on the stag beetle Mr Cermak...
> 
> Great pics all around.




Thanks for the compliment but I am not happy with that shot at all - too much black area. I shot it using 3 very defused flashes over another defuser very close to the beetle, still, not very good. I think the answer is - time exposure in daylight.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 28, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Thanks for the compliment but I am not happy with that shot at all - too much black area. I shot it using 3 very defused flashes over another defuser very close to the beetle, still, not very good. I think the answer is - time exposure in daylight.




Possibly a small reflector at the front to pump some light into the dark area of the beetle, was it alive?


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2012)

Yes it was alive but being a subject to photograph at the workshop, I didn't have much time to muck around with it. I think it's one of the hardest beetles to photograph but if get it right, boy, it's nice!


----------



## Poggle (May 28, 2012)

mr cermak i think you need to be my mentor into wildlife photography  ill fly you down  i think another defuser would have been good also, although with the time limits mate nothing wrong witht that photo.


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2012)

LOL I am humbled by your suggestion.
This is the best image of that beetle I have ever seen, taken by Stanley Breeden. I just need more time to work on it.


----------



## Renenet (May 28, 2012)

Wow. Stanley Breeden got that perfectly.


----------



## Poggle (May 28, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> LOL I am humbled by your suggestion.
> This is the best image of that beetle I have ever seen, taken by Stanley Breeden. I just need more time to work on it.



Unfortuantly i have tried to ask advice off so many other wild life photographers and recieved nothing but useless and sarcastic remarks. I personally think it is a shame when people in the same industy are concerned about losing business to an amatuer to offerer assistance... Have always found you to be good Michael, so was rather exciting finding out you were coming to Ipswich. Always good to have people offer genuine advice and genuinly assist others.


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2012)

Thanks mate, always happy to share. I am not concerned about loosing business, when budding pro photographers realise that that they have to spend considerably more time cataloging, marketing and promoting their product than shooting, they usually pull back into the amateur ranks.


----------



## Poggle (May 28, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Thanks mate, always happy to share. I am not concerned about loosing business, when budding pro photographers realise that that they have to spend considerably more time cataloging, marketing and promoting their product than shooting, they usually pull back into the amateur ranks.




EXACTLY!!! I want to do it becasue i love it... not to make money! I am just having difficulty finding all the gear i need!! will be doing a herping trip from here in qld travelling all the way to Tasmania and back! So i want good gear!!!!


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2012)

Thing about as if you would be buying a car; do you need 4WD? Do you need a minibus to drive your 8 kids? Do you need a fast sports car? Do you need a ute to carry things and so on.
Photography is one big compromise when it comes to gear, you can't have everything and if you do, you can't carry it all with you all the time. But, whatever you decide to buy, go for the best quality that your budget will allow you to. Less of a top gear is better than tones of rubbish. GMO


----------



## Poggle (May 28, 2012)

Ok so this is what i am wanting from my camera,
To be able to do animal photography like you do.
Family photos
And some panoramic shots 

What do i need


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2012)

You have to define animal photography. For close ups you need a macro-lens, for far away animals you need something up to 400mm focal length. For family shots and wide landscapes you need a short zoom, say 28-100mm. On those 3 lenses, you can spend 1-2K or you can spend 16K. Fast, dedicated lenses (f2.8) are expensive but the difference is enormous. 
Plus you will need 3 good flashguns (if you want to take pics like I do) because light is everything in photography.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 28, 2012)

A short course on DSLR use and lighting won't hurt either...


----------



## Waterrat (May 28, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> A short course on DSLR use and lighting won't hurt either...



I'll be doing one in Ipswich in November.


----------



## Goth-Girl (May 28, 2012)

All These Pics are Awsome..Wish I could take a good one of my Boy's..


----------



## Poggle (May 28, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> I'll be doing one in Ipswich in November.



Which I will be there for!!! Also what flash guns would u recommend


----------



## Waterrat (May 29, 2012)

Poggle said:


> Which I will be there for!!! Also what flash guns would u recommend



It depends on what camera you have got. Dedicated systems, be it lenses or flashguns are always preferable to independent brands.


----------



## Poggle (May 29, 2012)

hmmm getting complicated... i have an idea... how about you send me down you most expsensive camera and equiptment, i'll trial it and see what i thing


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 29, 2012)

With a single flash gun used correctly on the right subjects, given that your camera and lens were of equal quality, you could take photos far superior than 95% of the work I've seen from Michael....... 

It is true that lighting is everything in photography. 

(If you want to take good macros at night you will need 2-3 flash guns depending on their design/mounting.) 

Here's a bunch of single flash gun work to illustrate my point external links because the photos are by a friend not mine. 
Eastern dwarf tree frog - Litoria fallax | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Ornate Nursery Frog - Cophixalus ornatus | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Paper Wasp | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Norhern Leaf-tailed Gecko - Saltuarius cornutus | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Long-legged fly - Auckland | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Waterrat (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment Geck. LOL

Why do you say "If you want to take good macros at night you will need 2-3 flash guns"? It doesn't matter if it's a day or night, to be able to close aperture to f16 or f22, you need flashlight.

Pggle, I will show you examples of shots taken with 1,2 and 3 flashguns of the same subject using the same settings. You will see and appreciate the difference. Sure, you can take pretty good pics with a single flash but there are limitations. You won't get this shot with one flashgun:







cheers
M


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 29, 2012)

> Why do you say "If you want to take good macros at night you will need 2-3 flash guns"? It doesn't matter if it's a day or night, to be able to close aperture to f16 or f22, you need flashlight.



It's true that if you want to bump up the aperture to f16 or f22 even in the day you will need flash light, but during the day there is at least some light, you can get away with a lot more with less flash and still create brilliant pictures. At night time there is no light at all, every single feature of that picture is determined by how you use your flash and to achieve good results using more lights is very useful. All I'm saying is you can get away with a lot more in the day time with less flash. (Especially these days with stacking etc but that's a whole other topic.)


----------



## inthegrass (May 29, 2012)

There are some photography places that you can hire gear from so you see what you get before you buy. Not sure on cost though.
cheers


----------



## Waterrat (May 29, 2012)

inthegrass said:


> There are some photography places that you can hire gear from so you see what you get before you buy. Not sure on cost though.
> cheers



The hire cost for a quality gear is astronomical. From memory, Canon 400mm f2.8 lens was something like $200 / day. That's from Canon Professional Services. It's OK for sports photographers of private investigator companies that get paid and/or write it off their tax.


----------



## Poggle (May 29, 2012)

God damn a bit dear ey :S..... 
Well i am trying to sell my motorbike to payfor this so hopefully i shall be right with the cost.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 29, 2012)

Mr Pog,

I would also start flicking through some stock photography images and trying to dissect lighting techniques... once you start looking at heaps of images you start to see how the pros set up their lighting. Once you understand that then half the time unless you need a lot of light or doing a pro shoot you would get away with ambient light as you start to look at the direction/amount of the light on the subject and start getting decent images... You can then start getting more technichal buy using one flashgun and using guide numbers and the ambient as your fill or your directional light. It will still be limited in what you can do but you make do with what you got.....
















Even with a point and shoot (as your old DSLR died)


----------



## Poggle (May 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the advice guys... I really do appreciate it .


----------



## Reptilegal1 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Tassie97 (May 29, 2012)

just pop up flash and stock 50mm lens


----------



## Firepac (May 29, 2012)

Green Tree Snake found at work today.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 29, 2012)

Nice pic, and nice control over DOF, but unfortunate about the substrate, but I love just how black on top of its head is.


----------



## Poggle (May 30, 2012)

View attachment 253704


Firepac said:


> Green Tree Snake found at work today.



I love the darker colours from up north, although i am a massive fan of the bluer morphs down here.


----------



## Kam333 (May 30, 2012)

Baby Jungle, using a Cannon EOS 1100 DSLR.


----------



## eddie123 (Jun 11, 2012)

i might be getting a camera today to take some shots of my herps. just wondering what the best cameras are and best deals, im getting one in harvey norman i think. i have read that the canon DSLR with macro lens are the best. can anyone reccoment the best camera for under 1000


----------



## eipper (Jun 11, 2012)

heres one I almost deleted (i really don't like the head position)......lets see some...I almost got what I was after type shots!


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice superimposition Scott.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 11, 2012)

There's more wrong than right with this one but a little movement


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## eipper (Jun 11, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Nice superimposition Scott.



no superimposition on it Michael, that is 100% original no post processing at all. Fill flash about 20 minutes before Sundown.



Smithers said:


> There's more wrong than right with this one but a little movement



I really like the movement in this shot!!!


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 11, 2012)

It just looks too flat to me, perhaps because everything is in focus. I was also looking for some shadow behind the snake. Anyway, I believe you.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 11, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> It just looks too flat to me, perhaps because everything is in focus. I was also looking for some shadow behind the snake. Anyway, I believe you.


I thought the same thing it looks like the rocks and snake are sitting in front of a background imo.. but i believe ya


----------



## Smithers (Jun 11, 2012)

To me (not a xspurt) it maybe from the orange tone of the sunset and then the highlighted animal from flash that give the separate look to the image,..I like it personally it looks 3dish.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 11, 2012)

Smithers said:


> it personally it looks 3dish.



I can see the opposite. 3D effect is achieved by highlights and shadows as well as limited focus in the background. I reality, if I you were looking at the snake, the background would be blurred (unregistered) unless you lift your eyes. If the pic was printed on a billboard size paper, it would work because you would have to scan around the pic to register all details, but it doesn't work on a postcard size image. Just my view.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 11, 2012)

Even a minute focus shift will give separation from the subject and the background.... modelling the lighting will increase this even more. Here's an example of flat lighting but a shallow focus shift.

(particularly at the head of the snake)


----------



## eddie123 (Jun 11, 2012)

i might be getting a camera today to take some shots of my herps. just wondering what the best cameras are and best deals, im getting one in harvey norman i think. i have read that the canon DSLR with macro lens are the best. can anyone reccoment the best camera for under 1000


----------



## eipper (Jun 11, 2012)

here is the one I prefer






eddie best deals are o/s...I use BH photovideo in the US


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 11, 2012)

That's nice Scott.


----------



## Elijah (Jun 11, 2012)

I am too a photographer, however people and landscapes etc are my forte...not reptiles. Working on changing that in the coming weeks now i have one of my own  I've seen some really nice work throughout this thread


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 11, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> a few of my womas that i took with my canon EOS 50D that i have no idea what im doing with at all so any and all tips are more than welcome aswell



they are some great photo's Thomas



dihsmaj said:


> They aren't that special are they



hard to tell when we can't see them


----------



## JolyV (Jun 13, 2012)

I love this


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 13, 2012)

JolyV said:


> I love this
> View attachment 255758




Me too 

Not all photographs have to be sharp and brightly lit to be effective... What do you guys think?

This was taken with a point and shoot camera and lit with a dying LED torch... digital zoom on the camera knocking down the sharpness a heck of a lot and plenty of noise. Sometimes reptile photography can be "emotive" and not always the perfect field guide or specimen shot (I think anyway).


----------



## The-Freak (Jun 16, 2012)

View attachment 256152
my boy when I first got him. Taken with a Canon 7D in a light box


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 16, 2012)

TrpnBils said:


> A few of our guys --



great shots,what is the red one?


----------



## eipper (Jun 16, 2012)

Rainbow boa


----------



## JordanG (Jun 16, 2012)

a couple of my shots....


----------



## Poggle (Jun 17, 2012)

nice work guys.. currently looking through ebay for a new set up


----------



## JolyV (Jun 22, 2012)

JordanG said:


> a couple of my shots....



I adore the amplexus photo,:lol: Nice one


----------



## Poggle (Sep 4, 2012)

few more


----------



## Poggle (Sep 23, 2012)

View attachment 265820


Another one


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 25, 2012)

new cannon 600d newbie shots


----------



## Elapidae1 (Sep 26, 2012)

As has already been suggested try and choose a substrate/background that fits the animal your shooting it can make all the difference. 

For example a burrowing gecko that lives in soft substrate will look out of place amongst rocks and arboreal animals look nicer in trees. etc
I see many people have posted shots of carpets on the front lawn the pics are technically good in regards to lighting, depth of field, exposure etc but don't don't appeal to me because they're on lawn. 
Even in the backyard a little extra effort like collecting a branch or some substrate can make all the difference.

Here's an example of improvising a background the shots aren't the best and the substrate is still wrong but it looks better than plain old lawn.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## shabbyy (Sep 26, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


>



What camera are you using?


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 26, 2012)

Nikon D7K


----------



## gravo123 (Sep 28, 2012)

i love this pic


----------



## WaspGirl (Oct 5, 2012)

WOW, loving all these pic's.
Here's a couple of mine


----------



## Damiieen (Oct 5, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## onthillside (Dec 5, 2012)

Well the last one isn't a reptile, but still kinda cool to see in the bush when looking for reptiles lol


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Dec 6, 2012)

you dont need an expensive camera to take great photos


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Dec 6, 2012)

Do any of you use bridge cameras? 

The reason I ask is because I'm trying to decide between a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ62 v Nikon Coolpix P510 v Canon PowerShot SX40.

Thanks


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 21, 2013)

Bump... Red-Eyed Tree Frog (_Litoria chloris_)


----------



## MyMitchie (Jan 21, 2013)

I just love my new Canon eos 1100D dslr. Still learning how to use it though. All I can say is practise practise practise!!


----------



## kankryb (Jan 21, 2013)

Crested gecko Rhacodactylus ciliatus


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 1, 2013)

can check some of my images out at http://www.redbubble.com/people/cordellphoto/portfolio [mod said it was ok that i pasted this link]

thanks


----------



## LaDeDah (Apr 1, 2013)

You have probably already seen these pics but oh well...


----------



## RileysGeckos (Apr 1, 2013)

kankryb said:


> Crested gecko Rhacodactylus ciliatus


 Is this your crested gecko and if it is I didn't think you where allowed to keep them in Australia? and its a stunning photo by the way!!!!cheers riley


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 1, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> Is this your crested gecko and if it is I didn't think you where allowed to keep them in Australia? and its a stunning photo by the way!!!!cheers riley




the OP is from denmark


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Apr 1, 2013)

TrpnBils said:


> A few of our guys --



what tipe of snake is the first one


----------



## Smithers (Apr 1, 2013)

A few snaps of eye candy

View attachment 287177

View attachment 287175

View attachment 287174

View attachment 287172

View attachment 287180

View attachment 287176

View attachment 287179

View attachment 287173

View attachment 287178


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 4, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> what tipe of snake is the first one



Brazillian Rainbow Boa, I think :s

Can't keep in Aus.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am just getting into reptile and other wildlife photography and I am planning on getting a Nikon D3100 twin lense kit; 18-55mm & 70-300mm lenses.
I am curious whether too how much it will cost for lighting on the camera if I need others besides the pop up one it already has.
And I am also wondering what else I will need to magnificently photograph reptiles?

Cheers, Bohdi.


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 4, 2013)

That's a complicated question. 

Your best approach is to do some research, and then some more. 

It depends on what style of photography you're interested in, how versatile you want your set up to be. I do a lot of studio stuff and mostly use continuous lighting. I also use some flash guns and ring flashes from time to time. 

Entry level flash guns are relatively inexpensive, they are a good place to start and you can upgrade as you go. As your skills develop, so will your requirements. 

A lot of photographers steer away from using the on board flash. It kills detail and makes photos flat and lifeless. You just have to use what you've got, effectively.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 5, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> I am just getting into reptile and other wildlife photography and I am planning on getting a Nikon D3100 twin lense kit; 18-55mm & 70-300mm lenses.
> I am curious whether too how much it will cost for lighting on the camera if I need others besides the pop up one it already has.
> And I am also wondering what else I will need to magnificently photograph reptiles?
> 
> Cheers, Bohdi.



You don't really need too much fancy eqipment to do photography (it helps)... sometimes a camera, a log, a snake and some sunhine is all it takes.


----------



## rvcasa (Apr 5, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> what tipe of snake is the first one



Peruvian Rainbow Boa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Brazillian Rainbow Boa, I think :s
> 
> Can't keep in Aus.


Rainbow serpent, aren't they in our indigenous culture? lol


----------



## Barrett (Apr 5, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Rainbow serpent, aren't they in our indigenous culture? lol



The 'rainbow serpent' that gets noted in our indigenous culture is believed to be the water python as it often has a rainbow sheen to it's scales. Rainbow 'Boa' is not native.


----------



## rvcasa (Apr 5, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> ...I am also wondering what else I will need to magnificently photograph reptiles?



Practice!
Lots and lots of practice. 

There's no point buying a Nikon D4 w/ the new $8k f/2.8 ED VR lens, if you don't know how to use it. 

Ideally, if possible, you should have at least a macro lens (ie 90mm 1:1 macro) and a dedicated macro strobes...

If not, use what you have, practice for a while till you're ready to invest more skills and $$$ in more advanced lens/flashes etc. 

Hope this helps? Cheers 


P.S. google how to build your own macro lens.
You'll need a black painted tube roll and you'll also need to sacrifice 1-2 rear lens cover - total cost aprox. 10-20 bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 5, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> I am just getting into reptile and other wildlife photography and I am planning on getting a Nikon D3100 twin lense kit; 18-55mm & 70-300mm lenses.
> I am curious whether too how much it will cost for lighting on the camera if I need others besides the pop up one it already has.
> And I am also wondering what else I will need to magnificently photograph reptiles?
> 
> Cheers, Bohdi.



Here's some I took with a D3100 + 18-55 lens using the on-board flash.








I have my replacement D90 now and a few new lenses. (the last camera decided on a swim in Bynoe Harbour, I got it back but it's just a paperweight now.)


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Barrett said:


> The 'rainbow serpent' that gets noted in our indigenous culture is believed to be the water python as it often has a rainbow sheen to it's scales. Rainbow 'Boa' is not native.


Yeah mate I know and that is why I put "lol" at the end just in case my sarcasim was not conveyed through written words.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 5, 2013)

Fair deuce lol, my bad.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Barrett said:


> Fair deuce lol, my bad.


There is a lot of posts misconstrued on this forum due to the lack of body language and facial expressions and I have been caught out like this as well.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 5, 2013)

View attachment 287611
View attachment 287612


----------



## n3xia (Apr 5, 2013)

Lizzy90 said:


> wow, some of those photos are stunning. Wish I had a camera that could take photos like that.


Anyone can have good equipment, but you've gotta know how to use it as well 

To the OP, not sure if it's already been said as I don't have time to read through the whole thread, but turn your flash off! Either take photos during the day only, or get an external flash that won't cast harsh shadows like that. Some of them are reasonably priced. Here's a guide I wrote a few years ago that might help you make the most out of low light situations.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 6, 2013)

n3xia said:


> Anyone can have good equipment, but you've gotta know how to use it as well
> 
> To the OP, not sure if it's already been said as I don't have time to read through the whole thread, but turn your flash off! Either take photos during the day only, or get an external flash that won't cast harsh shadows like that. Some of them are reasonably priced. Here's a guide I wrote a few years ago that might help you make the most out of low light situations.



Nothing wrong with having the flash on even in daylight. In fact I would say that when in harsh high contrast situations like bright sunlight where the highlight values are too far apart from the shadow details... pop up flash on the camera is your best friend.

No flash in daylight... camera metering will always expose for correct highlight value. Regardless if it's a DSLR on full manual or a point and shoot auto. 

Decently exposed highlights... tad under for the in "shade".






Pop up flash on the camera switched on in combination with ambient daylight.


----------



## bradles73au (Apr 6, 2013)

Some pics of shadow


----------



## n3xia (Apr 6, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> Nothing wrong with having the flash on even in daylight. In fact I would say that when in harsh high contrast situations like bright sunlight where the highlight values are too far apart from the shadow details... pop up flash on the camera is your best friend.
> 
> No flash in daylight... camera metering will always expose for correct highlight value. Regardless if it's a DSLR on full manual or a point and shoot auto.


The shadows/highlights in the first pic are nothing a bit of tweaking in Camera Raw can't fix. The second one is a little lacking in contrast for my tastes. I'm all for natural light and would rather rely on it than use the crappy pop-up flash any day


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 6, 2013)

n3xia said:


> The shadows/highlights in the first pic are nothing a bit of tweaking in Camera Raw can't fix. The second one is a little lacking in contrast for my tastes. I'm all for natural light and would rather rely on it than use the crappy pop-up flash any day




When teaching somebody photography, it's best too teach them how to get it right on the shooting stage rather than what fancy thing post productions can do. Photography is the mastery of light not the mastery of photoshop in my opinion. Those two examples were just to show the difference between having a pop up on and pop up off can do to a scene. Tweaking the first photo in RAW is fine but now we have to explain to somebody what camera RAW is as well as what it does... not to mention an added expense of legally sourcing the software that can manipulate camera RAW files.

Here's a pic taken in daylight with the pop up on... using the pop up as the main exposure lighting and the ambient light as a fill. Depending on what you are trying to achieve it can have a different effect, to simply put an exclamation point as an emphasis on not to use flash instantly limits the tools and possibly limits the pursuit of knowledge of someone interested in imaging at a base level.







Using a mounted flash does flatten the lighting direction of an image, but given that most field shots are designed as "specimen" shots, flat lighting is actually the norm. By all means as people advance in their interest in imaging people can start introducing more lighting effects to create their ideal style of imaging.

To simply dismiss what could be a useful tool like a pop up flash if properly applied would be short sighted IMO.

I'm not having a go at you... just saying there's more than one technique in imaging and all should be explored to see what works best for the scene and the photographer.

I have no problem with high contrast reptile photography either...

High contrast image.


----------



## eipper (Apr 6, 2013)

I use a pop up regularly for a fill flash


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 11, 2013)

A couple of photos I took this arvo:


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 12, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> When teaching somebody photography, it's best too teach them how to get it right on the shooting stage rather than what fancy thing post productions can do. Photography is the mastery of light not the mastery of photoshop in my opinion.



Well said, i agree totally!
Tweaking photos on photoshop is sort of lazy in my opinion aswell, get to know how to learn your camera by practice in different situations.

Just a couple more of my better shots lately





Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Sand Goanna (Varanus gouldii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Beaded Gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Tree Dtella (Gehyra variegata) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Little Whip Snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 12, 2013)

Photography is has become a marriage of both. You're not shooting with film anymore (For most of us, were we ever?). I think if you can get something that you can fix up down the line whilst minimising the inconvenience to the subject, you're having a win. Subjecting an animal to another 20 minutes of flash bursts because a stick (that could be cloned out) was in the way is just stupid.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 12, 2013)

Nephrurus said:


> Photography is has become a marriage of both. You're not shooting with film anymore (For most of us, were we ever?). I think if you can get something that you can fix up down the line whilst minimising the inconvenience to the subject, you're having a win. Subjecting an animal to another 20 minutes of flash bursts because a stick (that could be cloned out) was in the way is just stupid.



Completely agree... the post production is as important as the shooting stage. These days people do it on their comps back in my day we did it in the dark rooms, there's always post production to be done as none of us are on the level of the masters of photography. 

I guess I just put more emphasis on the shooting days being a relic of film (we didn't get a nice 3 inch sceen to view what we have just done). Old habbits die hard lol.


----------



## rvcasa (Apr 17, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> I am just getting into reptile and other wildlife photography and I am planning on getting a Nikon D3100 twin lense kit; 18-55mm & 70-300mm lenses.
> I am curious whether too how much it will cost for lighting on the camera if I need others besides the pop up one it already has.




Macro photography isn't expensive, search "Extension﻿ Rings", "Reverse Mounts ", "Coupling Rings ", "Close-Up filter ".


----------



## rvcasa (Apr 17, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> ...And I am also wondering what else I will need to magnificently photograph reptiles?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Lots of practice!


----------



## brock98 (May 31, 2013)

Moreliavridis said:


> Here are a few of mine.


hi are they smooth tails?


----------



## Skippii (Oct 20, 2013)

Love this thread, definitely deserves a bump. Let's see some more animal photography (& photography tips] in here!

x

- - - Updated - - -

I'm fairly new to photography, and my new camera doesn't do macro as well as I'd like (need to get a macro lens). So these are nothing as beautiful as some of the photography in this thread, but I thought this guy was rather adorable. Rescued him from our kitchen sink. Jumping spiders have the cutest little faces... It's beyond me why so many people hate all spiders, who could hate that little face!

Inside the old plastic cup that I used to scoop him out of the sink:





He was very cute, any time I put a finger near him, he would immediately hop onto it and sit there peering around (probably searching for higher ground, but it was cute nonetheless):





And releasing the little guy, he seemed quite at home climbing around on our little hazel tree:





x


----------

